# Needle Sharp pain in right breast



## Amelia Pond

I don't know if this is pregnancy related but these last couple of days I have been getting a sharp, stabbing pain in my right breast. It only lasts a couple of seconds at a time, but is pretty sore. I am 21 weeks today, is anyone else experiencing this? Or know what it is?


----------



## hannaho88

Ive been gettin this too hun. But I have also been getting problems with my nipples, where they go erect and very very hard and it is absolute agony. It keeps me up and wakes me up, and happens at the most inconvinient times like when Im at work and the only way to stop it is to get them to warm up but it can be very difficult!
Im not sure about the stabbing pain but Ive just put it down to my hormones and my breasts getting ready to breast feed etc.

xxxx


----------



## Animaniacs

I had it around 16-17 weeks, but it's gotten better since then. Not sure what it is either, but you are not alone. I was in Florida at the time and it was super hot and maybe water had something to do with it? I was also walking a lot.


----------



## Amelia Pond

Glad to know I am not the only one....it's annoying though and looks abit odd when I keep grabbing my boob! Ha ha ha


----------



## littlecupcake

I have been getting this too x


----------



## Omi

..and me! :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

I had this once, i put it down to growing pains... not sure though x x


----------



## MrsNicols

Me too!x


----------



## Amelia Pond

It woke me up last night! Grrr


----------



## Ministeff

im getting this too and now they start to leak (tmi) :) i think its down to the milk producing and the boobs growing x


----------



## Amelia Pond

It's weird that I am only getting it on one side though?


----------



## Gemmamuk

I've been getting it too, at around 9 weeks and again for the last week (now 20 weeks).
Ouch....feels like my boobs are on fire and my nipples are being hack-saw'd off :wacko:


----------



## mrs_cookie

i am also experiencing this pain. it is very sharp and almost feels like a cramp in my boob. right now i am only experiencing it in my right breast. i am 16 weeks preggo with my first.:nope:


----------



## patooti

I was getting this in right breast now it's shifted to left. If you are worried could ask doc but prob just inequalities in breast tissue changes.


----------



## TracyE.

I have also been getting this, just in my right breast so far.


----------

